# for us serious fishermen



## gypsyseagod (Jul 8, 2007)

just had to share these. http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...sesFishing.jpg
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...ishinghole.jpg
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...nt=Seagull.jpg


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 8, 2007)

THIS is fishin', Key West style. Check out them fins!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 8, 2007)

my comp won't open it for some silly reason but if ya got here- there's afew more pics of us fishing & our catches.been charter fishingfor a few years-now i'm landlocked.   or check out the "post your hunting pics" threadhttp://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...god/?start=300


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 8, 2007)

it finally opened- nice mahi.


----------



## linescum (Jul 8, 2007)

makes me want a beer


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 8, 2007)

Becky here makes me want more than a beer.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 8, 2007)

everyone likes a little Bud.. oh just noticed there's fish in that picture too... nice!


----------



## texan (Jul 8, 2007)

Or two....


----------



## johnt (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice fins...I'm not going to say anything about the second round of pic's


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 9, 2007)

not posting the next round...this is a nice family site. What's in the smoker?!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah............ them fins!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 9, 2007)

*Hey, y'all are makeing me drown in my own spit! One picture of those "FISH" wasn't enough? NO!! Give an old guy a heart attack why don't ya! Thanks? darn it!! Terry*


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Stay thirsty my friend...


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice kegs...


----------

